# Question about IBS and Period



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I am now with the damn p.. and my bowels are driving me crazy, what a nightmare.I am thinking over and over again, and if I am looking on it.. I was all fine and happy before the age of 12, and when the damn p came, I believe came also the problem with the bowels.How is for you? from what age you got the IBS?


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

Girl said:


> I am now with the damn p.. and my bowels are driving me crazy, what a nightmare.I am thinking over and over again, and if I am looking on it.. I was all fine and happy before the age of 12, and when the damn p came, I believe came also the problem with the bowels.How is for you? from what age you got the IBS?


Hi G,Same with me.Rats.YW


----------



## Kelly_K (May 15, 2007)

I have had really bad period cramps since my first period at the age of 11. Then as I got older, the cramps became even worse. I didn't get IBS until this past year (I'm 36 now). BUT before IBS, I did notice loose stools or diarrhea during the first 2 days of my period. After IBS, I now automatically have diarrhea 1-2 days before my period and 1-3 days after my period has started. My gastroenterologist said that that is something hormonal. Plus I have gas and bloating, and it feels like the gas pressure in my intestines must be pushing on my uterus because during days 2 & 3 of my period I feel a little crampy when I have the gas sitting there. And about 7-8 years ago started -about 9 months out of 12 I will have nausea or be vomitting the first day of my period.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for participating , I hope more women will participate..Hey Kelly_K,Did you have any bad cramps *before* the age of 11?We have very similiar symptoms, is there something you take while you have P that will make you feel better? I yet didn't said to my doc about having cramps while having P.It's interesting what that your gastroenterologist said, maybe it's truly has something to do with problems of hormons. Anyone here did hormons checks du IBS?Keep on participating girls and girls!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of people don't get IBS until many years after they start their period.On the other hand if you ask woman who do not normally have GI problems you find that they do have GI sympotms (diarrhea, constipation, etc) around the time of their period.There are some people that have IBS before puberty, but it most commonly tends to start when one is an adult.K.


----------



## Dixiemiss01 (Jul 9, 2007)

My daughter 19 years old has had IBS since she was seven years old. She has the chronic constipation. She started her period at age 11 and it is hell for her the first two days. Cramps from her monthly added to the gas and bloating, feeling sick from the mirlax ( she takes two caps full every night at bedtime). She went three months with no zelnorm, but Dr was able to get her FDA approval to get it from the company directly sent to him. She is feeling better being back on it now. But it is hard for her, she has Chronic Fatigue Syndrome now along with everything else with her stomach problems. Please everyone say a prayer for her to get rid of the Me (Chronic Fatigue Syndrome) She has strep throat at least twice a month with constant swollen glands.


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> A lot of people don't get IBS until many years after they start their period.On the other hand if you ask woman who do not normally have GI problems you find that they do have GI sympotms (diarrhea, constipation, etc) around the time of their period.There are some people that have IBS before puberty, but it most commonly tends to start when one is an adult.K.


Looking back, I did have loose BM's during my period, but never took it as a IBS thing. My stomach has been giving me problems since around Feb of this year.. at least in a it feels like I'm always having problems kind of way. But in the past I have had IBS type symptoms, just not as often.


----------



## katie_scarlett (Jul 15, 2007)

I wonder if starting your periods early in life can lead to IBS?As for me I started at age 11 and the older I got the more trouble I had with my period.This year I have taken a proactive approach trying to get my IBS better controlled.After thinking about it I realized I've always had trouble going to the bathroom.And once my periods started it has gotten worse.Now at 38 the IBS seems to be getting worse.Nothing like going between being constipated to can't stop going.But I am determined to handle this better instead of it handling me.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmm... me too got my period at age 11... I'm not aware of a link between starting period early in life and IBS, although I have heard about other risks...


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

I got my period 1 month before my 15th birthday. I started having problems such as constipation when I was around 17 (at that time my doc put me on Norethisteron to regulate my periods) but my IBS didn't fully develop until I was 20. Now I'm 27 and I feel that the latest 2-3 years have been the worst.


----------



## UTSophie (Jul 20, 2007)

I notice that I feel more sick around the first day, generally kinda nauseous. I have a cousin who vomits and, strangely, I am actually in worse pain whenever I go to the bathroom, even just to urinate, the first day of my period. It's weird, sometimes the menstrual cramps radiate to my back, like when I have regular IBS cramping.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for participating..If Ibs is a problem of hormones which it can make sense, what should we check?Did anyone here make hormones check, especially to see the levels of *Serotonin*?Serotonin if I am not wrong has also influence about the digestive system.I also read a very interesting article about one doc, and there aren't many that check the connection between the brain and the guts, that we have 95% of Serotonin in the sides of the guts.


----------

